# southern gothic "furry" literature



## Osiris the jackal (Mar 8, 2012)

i am very interested to see what you guys think about this, i would like to start writing some anthro stories that are also southern gothic. no gore stories or anything like that but stories that are sad and slightly disturbing and at the same time masked in humor. so post them if you got them and tell me what you think.


----------

